# Garmin GPS 76C on sale



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

I can't see it on the web? That's a great deal.

cheers


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Yeah, I couldn't see it either.

At 7pm it'll probably be 9pm before the BCF site actually loads.

Brilliant GPS for $199


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Seriously, this is not a hoax (trust me, I was very skeptical right up until 7.00pm)

Then... I just bought a Garmin 76C for $199 + $20 postage

If anyone wants a huge bargain you have 45 minutes left.

GO TO: http://www.bcf.com.au

Click on happy hour until 8.00pm tonite.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Yup, I'm in big trouble, but at least I'll know where I am.

Thanks gra.


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Is it a bargain if you don't need it? mmmm......I do want to start bushwalking more......I guess it could be handy.

Whats the story with getting maps? Costs etc?


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

done. 

thanks for the heads up mate.

cheers


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Cheers Gra,

Cost me more than $199 though. Had bloody lures on sale 

Ash


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Ha. What the heck, mines just been ordered. I'll work out when/how/if I'll use it later, but its tooooooo cheap not to buy.

If I don't want it, anyone want a good GPS for $250?


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

If anyone needs software for these, let me know... I can "tell you about it" via the post maybe :wink:


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

I think we are all interested in the 'software'.

When the GPS arrives I may just send you a PM?
I have access to a cable for a Garmin GPS - Hope it's compatible.

Ash


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

hmmm... didn't even think about the software etc....

might be time to meet a few faces 

cheers


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

From the Garmin (US) site
What's in the Box:

* GPSMAP 76C
* One basemap below:
o Australia:
Pacific Autoroute
* Database:
Marine Point
* MapSourceÃ‚Â® Trip & Waypoint Manager CD
* USB cable
* Wrist strap
* Owner's manual
* Quick start guide

It will be interseting to see if it all comes with the local product.

A marine chart however would be very handy :wink:


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

gra said:


> Hey folks,
> looks like BCF have the Garmin GPS 76C (colour) on sale in the online store for $199. That's a stinkin good price, obviously this unit is being discontinued but the current retail is somewhere around $760. It's only supposed to be for the happy hour tonight but I ordered mine just now and have a confirmation, so looks like you can order them anytime today.
> 
> Gra


Gra you're very very bad for mentioning this on the forum    
I'm now a owner of a GPSMAP 76C :shock: 
Definitely a bargain!!!

Thanks for the heads up!!!!!!!!      I think? ....


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

Gra

cheers for the heads up about the bargain. Couldnt pass up a deal like this!!!

Tops Stuff!!!

Fishin Dan you're probably gonna get a few PM's from AKFFers asking about said software


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

he he he - It's all good.

I've just gone to see where everything is, and realised it's on my home pc that has a small issue at the moment (AKA The power supply got fried and may have taken out the mother board with it  )

Will be getting it sorted soon, and then all shall be good


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

gra said:


> Hey top stuff, I'm glad so many people got on that. Can I stop being a "new member" now??
> 
> Gra.


Keep posting..... LOL


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks heaps for putting us onto it Gra ''

How'd ypu hear/find out about it so early in the day?

At five to 7pm I was hitting 'refresh' constantly, then right on the dot of 7 a whole bunch of new products appeared.''

Yipee!!! Now I've gotta get rid of my brand new (3 week old) Garmin GPS72


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

gah!

nearly ordered one, but got distracted untill too late. :evil:


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

spooled1 said:


> Yipee!!! Now I've gotta get rid of my brand new (3 week old) Garmin GPS72


Going by the 76c special, I'll give you $29. :lol: :lol: :lol:

What a bummer hey.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm in the market for one but have no idea what I want/need.

Anyone wanting to sell 'pre loved' gps's, whack them in the for sale section - preferably with a link to some info on them.

Thanks


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Has anyone else been contacted by BCF saying they have run out of stock of the 76c? They are trying to offer a 60C for $169 instead - thinking thats not as good a deal?


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

I hate trying to compare these things - from what I can tell it has less memory and although waterproof, doesn't float (as the 76c does)


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Maybe they should offer us the 76CS - which does float (and is also discontinued) Can't see any other differences though.

IT seems the 60C does not allow AUTOMATIC route from your current location to another point, whereas the 76c does. Also one review mentioned the 60c doesn't include tides (but this could be wrong).

I see floating as the main selling point, plus the fact that 76c has double the memory.

Yes, the 60c is still a bargain, but how many people loose waterproof things simply because they don't float.....a fair few from what I've heard.


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Direct off Garmins web site:

Garmin uses the letter "C" to signify units with color displays and "S" (for "sensors") as a designation for units with a barometric altimeter and electronic compass. Units in the 76 series with a color display have 115 megabytes of mapping memory, and units in the 60 series have 56 megabytes of memory. Due to their larger memory capacity, 76-series units with a color display have a larger basemap than 60-series units. The 60-series units *do not have tide prediction capability*, while color 76-series units do. One other difference to note is that 76-series units will float, while 60-series units will not.

Although similar, for our type of usage (tide predictions, floating), it seems the 76 is far superior. I'm asking for the 76CS instead.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I got an email saying that the item requested is not currently in stock, but should be in in the next 7-14 days whereupon it will be speedily expedited to me... I called a mate last night (after I'd ordered mine) - he ordered one but got a call this morning offering him the 60c instead. Not sure what this means, but I'm still (reasonably) hopeful that a 76c is coming my way.


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

They are playing hardball:

I asked for a 76CS instead as the 60c doesnt float (and also tide prediction).

This is what I got:

Unfortunately of the three orders that were placed the first one that came through the system was processed. This resulted in yourself and another person being offered the other model. Unfortunately we cannot get any more of these models as BCF as a company is no longer stocking them. The 60C model that was offered is all that we have left in the entire company.
We once again apologise for the inconvenience and confusion.

I have a funny feeling they just don't want to.
Not happy. If I decide to buy something with quick research that I don't NEED, I at least expect to get the features I paid for, regardless of value.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

After getting the, "out of stock" email and speaking to someone at BCF, this is how it apppears to me. Apparently there was a computer stuff up.

Gra - His unit was in stock and ready to be shipped from HQ straight away. This one was always destined for Happy Hour.''

Spooled1, sbd (and perhaps a couple of others who got the 7-14 day email) - We are getting the last of the retail store based models. This stock is currently being sent back to HQ and will be sent to us when it arrives at HQ. I'm very confident that we will get the GPSMAP 76C as ordered.':?'

Abitfishy and a few more probably missed out because BCF stuffed up big time.':x'


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Just my luck though, that the retail stores send back all their stock, I get my 60C, then they actually find they have more sent back than they expected meaning I could have got a 76c afterall......

I guess tide predictions aren't a big issue, but I would have liked floating for sure. Not sure if the amount of memory is going to be an issue as I'm not entirely sure what takes up how much memory. ie, I don't know if 54mb is going to be limiting when I get into it and realise how usefull they are.....can any GPS owners shed some light on the memory issue?


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

abitfishy said:


> Just my luck though, that the retail stores send back all their stock, I get my 60C, then they actually find they have more sent back than they expected meaning I could have got a 76c afterall......
> 
> I guess tide predictions aren't a big issue, but I would have liked floating for sure. Not sure if the amount of memory is going to be an issue as I'm not entirely sure what takes up how much memory. ie, I don't know if 54mb is going to be limiting when I get into it and realise how usefull they are.....can any GPS owners shed some light on the memory issue?


Bummer abitfishy! Forget the tide stuff. My GPS 72 has that feature and it isn't even usable in Australia because it doesn't seem to pick up our Aussie tide stations. Floating - Blooody oath, you're on a kayak. Get them to give you the 76 CS.

From what I understand about GPS memory (Not much). The bluechart maps take up most of the space.


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks guys. Yeah, I don't think the memory is an issue, as the 76 and the 76s have 8mb and 24mb. I'm not likely to be a full on user filling it up with tonnes of stuff either. I also have more tide charts and books than I can poke a stick at.

Floating is an issue - and yes, I can use a lanyard or whatever, but lets face it, on the kayak we'd like to minimise all these flamin ties and things.

Thinking the automatic route calculation might be useful, but not a big deal. For the $30 difference the 76C is much better.

I've emailed them mentioning I'm not impressed, that its my first and most likely last BCF purchase, and I will get back to them with my decision, also asked for the persons name (don't you hate it when they don't sign off with their name but 'BCF Mail Order').

Considering I was tossing up whether I'd even buy it, it might seem I'm too peeved off, but I am. I mean, it seems 2 people in the whole friggin country miss out and 1 of them has to be me. :x


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

abitfishy said:


> I mean, it seems 2 people in the whole friggin country miss out and 1 of them has to be me. :x


There's an old saying somewhere that goes: "If it seems too good to be true, it usually is".

Here's another one: "Logic is the only thing that can stand in the way of a great deal".


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Gee, that makes me feel better. Not. 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

spooled1 said:


> abitfishy said:
> 
> 
> > I mean, it seems 2 people in the whole friggin country miss out and 1 of them has to be me. :x
> ...


Just remember they have to abide by the trade practices laws and there is a HUGE fine for misleading advertising, including not having enough stock and advertising.

http://www.accc.gov.au/content/index.phtml/itemId/11843/fromItemId/3871


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

As far as the tide thing is concerned, my understanding (limited at best) is that if one purchases the Pacific Bluechart map thingie, Australian tide data is available. I've got no idea how much the mapping data costs, or where it is available ("special" deals notwithstanding...).


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

76C and 76CS are similiar except for a few extra features (Electronic Compass and Barometric Altimeter). 
The memory issue is important, more memory = ability to load Maps. The 60C cannot load a lot of maps due to the memory size. Similiarly the 76C thus the Cx and CSx models which allowed external memory cards. The Australia wide road maps take around 150Mb the coastal maps again use a large amount of memory depending on which coastline you want to load. The less memory means you have to only load portions of what you want, not very useful if you are using the GPS to travel from state to state as you would need a PC to load the map sets.


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

This is the email I got:

"We are currently processing your online order through our mail order centre, unfortunately not all items requested are currently in stock. We expect to receive the stock within the next 7-14 working days and then your order will be dispatched with the highest priority."

So as far as I'm concerned they need to honour the sale with the 76C.

cheers


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

I've advised mail order that if they REFUSE to provide the 76C I have no choice but to take the 60C but that I will be taking the matter up with ACCC for misleading advertising. I also pointed out that $30 'compensation' for loosing some of the important features was not good enough. I don't care how good a value they are as it is. Thats not the point.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

abitfishy said:


> I've advised mail order that if they REFUSE to provide the 76C I have no choice but to take the 60C but that I will be taking the matter up with ACCC for misleading advertising. I also pointed out that $30 'compensation' for loosing some of the important features was not good enough. I don't care how good a value they are as it is. Thats not the point.


Good luck! The ACCC is awesome and will help identify the reasons for your case but often the legal follow up just aint financially viable.

Once I took a fishing magazine to task because subscribers didn't get the free lures and incentive stuff that you get at the newsagent. Legally, the publication didn't have a leg to stand on because fair notice wasn't included in the subscription terms and conditions. As a subsidiary company to one of Australias richest men, a legal battle would have been a very costly exersise. To alleviate stress, I ended up settling for a free 12 month subscription and a single lure.


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Theres some dodgy practices around - a fishing mag recently had 'Free Reel' in big letters on the front. Guess what, it was an issue sealed in plastic so you had to buy it and open it to find it was only free if you spent $100 subscribing. Even dodgier than BCF I think.


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

I don't think theres any question that the 60C is still a bargain, and if it had the same memory and floated, and there were useless features it didn't have, there'd be no issue.

The question is too, if its a run out model with such low stock levels, why would they add it to their 'happy hour' sale, which I'm under the impressions was well advertised on their web site, as well as aimed at all current club members, if stock levels were so low - why not just clear them in store?


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

If push came to shove and the 60c is the only one they can offer you why not ask for something else to compensate? A few lures, a voucher, or to sell you the bluechart maps at cost?

Worth a try.

I spotted a 76c still on display at a BCF store yesterday - I don't think it will be sold at $879. SO possibly there will a few more returned than they think. (or one of us who got the 7-14 day message may miss out if they don't send it)

Apparently the 60c has ample memory for the BlueChart maps.


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Latest info I have received regarding the order

> Hi Mark,
> 
> The GPS units are on their way and should reach us by tomorrow which
> means they will be dispatched on Wednesday the 6th of June.
> 
> Kind Regards

Cross fingers


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

The latest in my neck of the woods is they are investigating potentially supplying me a superior model.

I personally think they should do that rather than offer an inferior product at $30 cheaper.

Will see how good customer service is at BCF soon......


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

gra said:


> abitfishy said:
> 
> 
> > The latest in my neck of the woods is they are investigating potentially supplying me a superior model.
> ...


So they should! Keep the fingers crossed abitfishy. In my neck of the woods.

I haven't had any updates but I haven't bothered following up because they asked me to wait 2 weeks. It's only been 4 days so far. I have no reason to doubt them.


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Does anyone know about an 'updated' 76C. Supposedly an 'updated' version of the one in the sale. Its supposedly been ordered for me:

_Quote:
I have ordered a GPS 76C for you. The unit will be the updated version
of what we advertised as we have never stocked this later series.
:End Quote_

I'm assuming he means GPS*MAP* 76C, not the basic non mapping GPS 76C (although theres no mention of the basic 76 being available in a 'C' on any garmin web site anyway). Maybe theres a GPSMAP76C with newer firmware or something.....

I've emailed him for clarification with:

_Quote:
Can you confirm what model you mean. You said GPS 76C. Do you mean an updated GPSMAP 76C (as in, the same as advertised, but an updated version, ie different firmware??)
:End Quote_

His reply just in:

_Quote:
Yes Martin that is correct, it is the updated GPSMAP 76C which will
offer all of the same attributes of the advertised model but with some
enhancements.
:End quote_

I think: *YOU BLOODY RIPPER.*

But really, with all the emails back and forward (and my frustration), its really all I expected in the flamin first place!! Shame I had to go to so much trouble, and for a product I wasn't sure I wanted in the first place!!! Now I'd kill for it!! LOL :lol:

We will see.

Delivery is expected to the mail order centre 7th of June where I will be contacted to ensure prompt delivery.

Good stuff.


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Just had a phone call from mail order saying that it is now in stock and they are mailing it today.

good to see they have come through with this. hopefully next time they might be a tad more careful with the happy hour system.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

xerubus said:


> Just had a phone call from mail order saying that it is now in stock and they are mailing it today.


I just spoke to "Aami" in the MO department and mine is expected tomorrow and will be shipped as soon as it gets in. ''

Glad you persisted abitfishy. ':wink:'


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

abitfishy said:


> Does anyone know about an 'updated' 76C. Supposedly an 'updated' version of the one in the sale. Its supposedly been ordered for me:
> 
> .......
> 
> ...


I suspect updated model is the 76Cx They are all known as a GPSMAP 72/76x
The only updates the 76C got is firmware upgrades which can be downloaded from the Garmin web site.

They could also be talking about giving you a 76CS.

The Cx is a 76C except it has a memory card slot, which means you can add as many maps as the memory card will hold....

If you get a 76Cx you have got a really really good... let me rephrase EXCELLENT deal! They retail around the $700-$800 mark!

The CS is a 76C with addition of electronic compass and barometric altimeter.


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm keen to see how this plays out for you Abitfishy, hope you get 76 modle they make after all that drama.
Good luck and keep us posted 

cheers nodds


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks guys.

I was thinking all the same things myself tugboat. I didn't think they'd call a standard 76C ''updated' if they were just refering to firmware.

Um, yeah, the CS, well, lets just say I'll probably never use the electronic compass or altimeter, but then again, on the stinkboat if I come across cardinal marks I might want to check my orientation since I'm not good with my east/west etc. 

The Cx, WOW, that would be great, but I don't like my chances.

Since most of the BCF stores I called looking for stock had no idea and didn't know there were GPS vs GPSMAP, and no knowledge of model numbers (they were so lost they could have made use of the electronic compass!!), I wouldn't even be surprised if I got sent a plain grey non mapping GPS 76 or something just as basic. Ooooo, you just wait....

I'm waiting with baited breath myself......

I assume Happy Hour is every wednesday 7-8 is it? Not sure if I want to look at the Happy Hour specials tonight! If I do it will be early, so you lot BACK OFF :evil: til 7.45 would ya! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Stay tuned folks!


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

It has arrived, and it is the gpsmap 76c. They even threw in a couple of stubby coolers as a sweetener 

Going to unpack it and have a play, and will post my thoughts later on.


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Gee that was quick.

I was expecting a call today to 'ensure prompt delivery', however maybe I need to go and check my post office box.


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

abitfishy.. or anyone else... can you do me a favour when you receive your gps.

can you let me know if it's a sealed box, either with a security sticker or heat wrap etc etc?

The usb port is not working on mine, and I have been in contact with Garmin support who believe that it is a faulty usb port on the gps (tried three different pc's with different chipsets). The thing I have noticed is that the box was not sealed, and the gps itself wasn't in plastic or any other sort of packaging apart from the cardboard box inside.

The other oddity is that there was a waypoint set in Brisbane, and date/time/etc had already been set.

any info would be great before I contact bcf. it's no good to me if I can't load bluechart onto it. :roll:

thanks.


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

I brought this up with someone else (via PM I think) - the fact that there possibly going to be a lot of people getting GPSMAP76C's that are incomplete, not working, ex-display models or very shopsoiled, if in fact these are ex-shop stock returned to the mail order department as they said they are. If people are expecting 'new' goods, I think they might be in for a bit for a shock. This, I feel should have been mentioned in the sale also.

Having said that, if I'm getting an ordered in 'updated' model, I might be lucky on all counts.....


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

abitfishy said:


> Having said that, if I'm getting an ordered in 'updated' model, I might be lucky on all counts.....


mate.. if that happens I'll be spewing! but happy for you


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

I'll be giving them a very hard time if mine arrives in a bad state... as the advert did not mention shop soiled or missing bits. I would be expecting a GPS that is as good as new with all supplied accessories.
Will end up following abitfishy's lead if this is the case....
I'm now just waiting to see what happens.... :roll:


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

tugboat said:


> Will end up following abitfishy's lead if this is the case....


You make me sound like a complainer! :lol:


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

If we do end up with ex demo, shopsoiled, or opened stock, we'd be a lot better off approaching BCF as a collective.

Office of Fair Trading breaches regarding misleading advertising, misrepresentation of product and failure to supply the advertised product are serious and actionable offences.

As a collective, I'm sure they will quickly realise that this could be a matter that requires urgent manangerial attention.


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

spooled1 said:


> If we do end up with ex demo, shopsoiled, or opened stock, we'd be a lot better off approaching BCF as a collective.


I agree completely. Part of the reason that I wanted to get some feedback from you chaps once you receive your gps.. before I speak with bcf.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

No word on mine as yet. BCF mailorder didn't answer their phone between 0900 & 1700 today, or return the messages I left.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Apart from the first e-mail from mail order advising of the 7-14 day delay I haven't heard a peep.
Although they will hear more than a peep if I hear nothing by this time next week.

And I'll keep you all updated as to if and when it arrives.

Xerubus: It's under warranty and if Garmin don't have any in stock they will have to upgrade or fix it for you.

EDIT: Just reread the e-mail from BCF. 7-14 working days!


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

abitfishy said:


> tugboat said:
> 
> 
> > Will end up following abitfishy's lead if this is the case....
> ...


hmmm... you think so???? :lol: 
I would put it assertive in what you expected   

I'm waiting my 7-14 days per the original email before I give them a call as to what is happening, if I don't see mine arrive in the post.


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Well I was expecting a phone call today, as told by the Marketing Co-ordinator, but it didn't come. That doesn't bother me, I don't really care if they call, as long as they send my GPS. 

As much as it took some frustration and a few emails, they have so far now agreed to do the right thing by me, at least, and for that I applaud them. All I can do is see if they follow it through. I expect they will.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

All I know is that I paid for a brand new, sealed and unused GPSMAP 76C.

Until the unit arrives within the specified time, I'm giving BCF the total benefit of the doubt.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I got through to mail order this morning - mine was sent Wednesday, so should arrive today with any luck.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I just spoke to Garmin who kindly gave me the following verbal info on the packaging:

* Usb cable is housed in a clear zip lock plastic bag.
* The USB cable itself should be tied with a black tie and has a yellow USB cover clips.
* CD should be in a cardboard sleeve
* The GPS unit itself should have a clear protective film over the front.
* On the rear of the unit, near the battery compartment, there should be a California radiation warning sticker.
* The external box itself has no seal and the unit should sit in a cardboard frame with the CD behind it and the accessories and instructions loose.


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Cheers Dan.

1. yes
2. yes
3. yes
4. no
5. no
6. yes


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Yippie, mines on its way.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

abitfishy said:


> Yippie, mines on its way.


Great News Abit! So which model are you finally ending up with?


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Buggered if I know. The one that turns up! :shock:

All I know is an 'updated 76c'. I didn't want to push my luck by asking too many questions and having them change their minds :lol:

I have thanked them for their effort to get me one, so I'm not a complete hard a*se prick. 8)


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Mine's at the post office 

Won't be able to pick it up for a week


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Know how you feel, I'm frustrated it has to be sent on a Friday before a long weekend. :roll:

I'm nearly wetting myself in anticipation! :lol:


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

I have just finished having a chat with both BCF and GME, and it looks like I have to take it to the Qld GME office as it cannot be returned to BCF.


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Well, my GPS arrived today. 

Yep, a GPSMAP 76Cx - with SD slot.   

I'm happy as you can imagine. And yes, it looks like a brand spanker although I opened it on the way to work in the car so haven't had time to look any closer at it.

Impression I get is most of them (overseas version) seem to come with blank SD card, although theres no mention of the Pacific version coming with one. Not that its a problem they are so dirt cheap now. 

Can't wait to have a play.

Thanks all for your comments and support for my 'cause'. 8)

Now how do I use this thing........


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

good stuff mate!!! glad it turned out the right way....


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

abitfishy said:


> Well, my GPS arrived today.
> 
> Yep, a GPSMAP 76Cx - with SD slot.
> 
> ...


Now that's a bargain!!!!!
If you're unsure how to use the thing just PM me and I will send you my delivery address


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

abitfishy said:


> Well, my GPS arrived today.
> 
> Yep, a GPSMAP 76Cx - with SD slot.
> 
> ...


A Cx - How good is that!!! Congratulations.

I just called BCF and apparently mine just arrived at head office today and will be sent out tomorrow...


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

tugboat said:


> Now that's a bargain!!!!!
> If you're unsure how to use the thing just PM me and I will send you my delivery address


Will you be paying about $500 by Paypal? :lol: :lol:


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

gra said:


> and probably good-on BCF for not fighting that too hard I suppose.
> Gra.


Yes, I agree Gra, they could have simply said NO and thats that. I would have then have to go through additional stuffing around to take further action (which I was very close to doing.)

So GOOD WORK BCF. 8)


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Well mine arrived today, a 76C as advertised. It's definitely not new though - there are Brisbane waypoints marked, time and date were already set, the manual is crumpled (maybe even water damaged) and most annoyingly, the wrist lanyard is missing. The lanyard clips into a slot on the device, and there is no alternative provison (ring etc) for attaching it to me or the yak.

I'll test it tonight as regards computer connection, but either way, there'll be more communication between BCF and I before this saga is over. What was the ACCC's number again?


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Sounds like BCF might regret such a sale afterall.....

That is poor when there is no indication that the stock is 'demo, ex-shop stock or shopsoiled'. Even if they added that into the sale description, I'm sure they would have still sold out and people would be aware of what was going to arrive.


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm now starting to worry about mine :shock: 
Called them 3 times today only to end up leaving messages to a machine and no one called back.
Going to call again tomorrow to find out what is happening with my order.
Will be very unhappy if the unit is not in as new condition with bits missing.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Yup. This is the first time (out of approx 100 online purchases, including international orders from Ebay and specific retailers in Australia, the USA, UK & Asia) that I've been dissatisfied with the conduct of the seller. Just lucky I guess.

On the plus side, I've just uploaded my first track into Google Earth and it seems to mirror my path exactly - just what I wanted it for. I'll still be following up on the missing stuff, and indicating in no uncertain terms my displeasure with the conduct of this sale.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

After todays news, I still think BCF are doing a good job and are fully working within the 7-14 day turnaround time they promised me.

For those of you who got an ex demo, you should remember the unit wasn't advertised as "used". BCF are known as a retailer of "new" products. No reasonable person would ever expect to receive a "used" product if they weren't informed about it beforehand.

If it works properly and if you don't intend to onsell it as a brand new item, maybe its still a top deal. The warranty is still yours for 12 months.
Its a question of ethics.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

My unit arrived today - BRAND SPANKERS 

Exactly as described 

Now I just got to figure out whether to keep it and sell my 4 week old GPS72 or sell the brand new (unopened) GPSMAP 76C straight away at a good profit and put the proceeds towards my new yak.

Thoughts???


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

good stuff Dan.

My thoughts would be if you don't need 'whatever' the differences are between the models, sell it off and put the $ towards your new yak.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Picked up my unit from the post office today.

Brand spankers (warning stickers etc, all in place)

abitfishy - Glad to hear it all worked out.

I hope the remainder work out just as well.


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

xerubus said:


> good stuff Dan.
> 
> My thoughts would be if you don't need 'whatever' the differences are between the models, sell it off and put the $ towards your new yak.


I thought the same thing, but after the trouble to get the thing, decided to spoil myself, just this once! Afterall, I'm not sure if some of the cheaper ones float?

The good thing with these, is even after 12mths use or something we aren't likely to LOOSE on the deal anyway. Especially with my Cx model.


----------

